# Lompoc To San Luis Obispo



## r99 (Oct 18, 2006)

Anyone ever ridden this? How is the shoulder and traffic on highway 1 between santa maria and arroyo grande? I plan on doing this in a couple of weeks and would appreciate any info.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I live in Lompoc, and do this route every so often to build miles for the Solvang Century. The shoulders are pretty good the entire route from what I can remember. The best stretch of road is the straight line between Orcutt and Guadalupe. Just be careful if you ride this on the weekend, the traffic gets heavy around Oceano and Pismo Beach.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

I rode it once, and my biggest problem was the agricultural area just south of Guadalupe. The shoulder is narrow and there was lots of mud and dirt on the shoulder, as well as a fair number of big farm trucks on the road. Tack on to that a 25 mph crosswind, and I found that section to be a bit uncomfortable. Apart from that, it's pretty much smooth riding.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

r99 said:


> Anyone ever ridden this? How is the shoulder and traffic on highway 1 between santa maria and arroyo grande? I plan on doing this in a couple of weeks and would appreciate any info.



I have ridden it a bunch, pretty quite. Going north you will have the wind and the farmers but that is about it


----------

